# HONG KONG | Lantau Tomorrow Vision | Pro



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Artificial islands off Lantau top 10-year land-supply plan *
16 July 2021
The Standard _Excerpt_

Artificial islands will be built off Lantau and the New Territories North will be developed under Chief Executive Carrie Lam's 10-year plan to increase land supply.

Lam refused to say if she will be leading the effort while insisting the government should continue to aim at increasing land and housing supply regardless of who is the city's leader.

"I believe that no matter if Legco is about to change terms, or the government is changing terms in mid-2022, housing and land supply will remain to be the focus of policymaking," Lam said.

Lam said the government has already identified 330 hectares of land to satisfy the demand for public housing under the 10-year Long Term Housing Strategy and authorities will aim at strengthening supervision in the coming year. Authorities will also work hard on the studies and planning of Kau Yi Chau artificial islands - the initiative under the Lantau Tomorrow Vision - as well as the New Territories North, to ensure that there will be sufficient supply for the next 10 years.

The development process will be simplified and the Development Bureau's projects facilitation office's ability to approve private development projects will be enhanced.

More : Artificial islands off Lantau top 10-year land-supply plan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Public flats rising soon under reclamation plan *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Sep 27, 2021

The East Lantau Metropolis will have its first batch of residents in 2034 at the earliest, says Secretary for Development Michael Wong Wai-lun.

Reclamation work in Lantau for the project would begin in 2027, Wong said, and the first batch of land would be created in 2030.

"Our current timetable is aggressive, but if different sectors of society can cooperate we can have the first group of residents living [there] in 2034," he said.

Wong was pointing to artificial islands involving about 1,000 hectares around Kau Yi Chau - an uninhabited island west of Victoria Harbour.

Authorities estimated previously that they could build between 150,000 and 260,000 homes on the new islands, with 70 percent of them public housing units, and they could be bigger than current designs.

More : Public flats rising soon under reclamation plan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lantau Tomorrow's reclamation to commence in 2026: source *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Feb 23, 2022

The government will bring forward the reclamation work for the Lantau Tomorrow Vision project, starting it a year early in 2026, said Financial Secretary Paul Chan Mo-po. 

Chan mentioned in his Budget speech that studies related to the artificial islands in the central waters have commenced last June, and expected preliminary proposals will be put forward in the fourth quarter of this year. 

He continued that the government is considering streamlining the procedures to further advance the first phase of reclamation works before the original date of 2027 and the first batch of population intake before 2034. 

More : Lantau Tomorrow's reclamation to commence in 2026: source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Lantau Tomorrow and Northern Metropolis are not what Hong Kong needs to rebuild social harmony *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Feb 25, 2022 

As we patiently wait for the chief executive election, potential candidates now have more time to offer the Election Committee and the general public their vision of Hong Kong’s rebirth.

The most pressing issue on any policy platform is to rebuild social harmony, in particular by providing the opportunities and means to improve people’s quality of life and instilling a sense of belonging among our youth. Home ownership, being our city’s yardstick in defining the “haves” and “have-nots”, is perceived by the majority as being key to achieving such harmony.

Hong Kong’s housing challenges are daunting, but our social and political environments have changed. On one hand, local developers should no longer need a memo from Beijing to play a more significant role in achieving President Xi Jinping’s “common prosperity” vision, learning from the clampdowns last year on mainland property developers, technology giants, and education and gaming industries.

More : Northern Metropolis is not how Hong Kong rebuilds social harmony


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

That is such blatant clickbait, no reclamation can ever go up to that size...

Just. Why.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lee to 'carry on' with Lam's Lantau Vision *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Apr 25, 2022

Two mega development plans proposed by outgoing Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor will be repackaged when sole chief executive candidate John Lee Ka-chiu gets elected, a source says.

Lantau Tomorrow vision and the Northern Metropolis will be slightly "repackaged" to emphasize the different functions served by the two plans, the source said, citing a member from the team helping Lee write his election platform.

"The primary focus of the Northern Metropolis will be its integration with Shenzhen and developing the area as an innovation technology center," the source said.

More : Lee to 'carry on' with Lam's Lantau Vision


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* ‘A step back’ or ‘a vision’? Experts and lawmakers respond to leadership candidate John Lee’s manifesto*
Hong Kong Free Press _Excerpt_
May 1, 2022

Hong Kong lawmakers and industry experts have weighed in on sole chief executive candidate John Lee’s manifesto, which was launched on Friday. While critics have noted a lack of environmental policy and called his housing policies “a step back,” supporters have said it gave “hope” to residents.

...

International environmental group Greenpeace also said it was “disappointed” by Lee’s manifesto. “It has no mention on policies related to sustainable development, and continues to push for Lantau Tomorrow Vision,” it said in a press release.

While the current administration had suggested expanding the jurisdiction of the Environment Bureau, “the manifesto does not mention anything about these important environmental issues. It makes people feel that it has overlooked sustainable development and worry about the consistency of related policies.”

More : 'A step back' or 'a vision'? Experts and lawmakers respond to leadership candidate John Lee's manifesto - Hong Kong Free Press HKFP


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Is it wise to proceed with the Northern Metropolis and Lantau Tomorrow when Hong Kong’s population is set to decline? *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 15, 2022

In the manifesto released by Chief executive-elect John Lee Ka-chiu, a key item was the promise to fully review and plan for the Northern Metropolis and Lantau Tomorrow Vision. These two enormous projects have been proposed as solutions to Hong Kong’s severe and long-standing housing shortage.

There are few issues that can be considered a higher priority than accommodation, given the long waiting times for public housing and the hundreds of thousands that are still living in subdivided flats.

Lee should be praised for putting housing near the top of his agenda; however, one hopes that in his promise to review and plan for the two giant projects, the focus is on the word “review” rather than “plan”.

More : John Lee should reconsider Northern Metropolis, Lantau Tomorrow


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hong Kong Policy Address: How much of John Lee’s maiden speech was old wine in new bottles? *
Hong Kong Free Press _Excerpt_
Oct 23, 2022

Chief Executive John Lee delivered his maiden Policy Address on Wednesday. During one of the longest addresses yet, the former police officer vowed to “start a new chapter” for the city.

But how much of what Lee laid out was truly new, and how much of it was old wine in new bottles?

Lee’s predecessor Carrie Lam introduced two mega development projects during her tenure, which received distinctly different attention in Lee’s Policy Address. 

The controversial Lantau Tomorrow Vision, an upgraded and renamed version of a project proposed by former chief executive Leung Chun-ying, was announced in Lam’s 2018 Policy Address. Estimated to cost HK$624 billion, the plan involves building artificial islands off Lantau, providing up to 400,000 residential units for 1 million people. 

The proposal attracted heated debate, raising concerns over the price tag and its potential environmental impact, with critics saying that there were other alternatives available, such as the development of brownfield sites. 

By the time it came for Lam to deliver the final Policy Address of her term last year, Lantau Tomorrow Vision warranted few mentions. Instead, another grand development project – Northern Metropolis – was introduced. 

...

The term “Lantau Tomorrow Vision,” on the other hand, did not feature at all in Lee’s Policy Address. That was not to say, though, that the scheme had been abandoned. The chief executive dedicated a section of his speech to the Kau Yi Chau Artificial Islands, 1,000-hectare “a financial, commercial and trade centre” off the coast of Lantau.

More : Hong Kong Policy Address: How much of John Lee's maiden speech was old wine in new bottles? - Hong Kong Free Press HKFP


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Public’s views to be taken into account in planning process for reclaimed land off Hong Kong’s Lantau Island, minister says *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Dec 10, 2022 

Hong Kong’s development minister has pledged to listen to public opinion over the number of flats and transport routes planned for land to be reclaimed off Lantau Island before work starts in three years.

Secretary for Development Bernadette Linn Hon-ho on Saturday said the government would discuss the massive 1,000-hectare (2,471-acre) reclamation project near Kau Yi Chau at a Legislative Council panel meeting on December 19.

The scope of the reclamation, land use, the allotment of space for housing and commerce, and the alignment of major roads and railways will be looked at.

Linn said the reclamation would begin in 2025 as planned.

“We hope to explain to the public, and we will also listen to their opinion,” she said.

More : Hong Kong public’s views to be considered in plans for reclaimed land off Lantau Island


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Lantau islands bill put at $800b *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 22, 2022 

The final bill for reclamation works to create three mega-islands near Kau Yi Chau under the Lantau Tomorrow scheme may reach a staggering HK$800 billion instead of the projected HK$580 billion, an urban geographer said, taking into account inflation from mass reclamation works involving a site area of over 1,000 hectares.

Chan Kim-ching, founder of think tank Liber Research Community, said inflation was not taken into account in the HK$580 billion calculation.

He said it was "irresponsible" of the government to claim that the reclamation will cost HK$44 billion less than the previously estimated HK$624 billion.

More : Lantau islands bill put at $800b


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* HK$580bn cost for artificial islands 'preliminary' *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Jan 1, 2023 

Development minister Bernadette Linn on Sunday said the HK$580 billion price tag for building three artificial islands off Lantau is just a preliminary estimate.

Speaking on a radio programme, the official said study is still ongoing on the 1,000-hectare reclamation project around Kau Yi Chau, and they are in no position yet to give concrete figures on its cost and land sale revenue.

"It is now actually premature to come to a more precise estimate on the works requirement, particularly when we have yet to confirm a lot of the alignment for the transport network, and also we have yet to go into detailed works design," she told reporters after the programme.

More : HK$580bn cost for artificial islands 'preliminary' - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Development chief defends cost of artificial islands*
RTHK _Excerpt_
Dec 29, 2022 

Development Secretary Bernadette Linn on Thursday defended the higher price tag for the government's artificial islands project, saying she expects the revenue generated by the plan to be higher than the estimated cost.

Authorities have raised the projected cost for the artificial islands off Lantau Island to HK$580 billion – up from the HK$500 billion predicted in 2018 – while they expect to earn HK$750 billion from auctioning off land sites to developers.

But Linn told a Legco panel that the cost is not the only factor the government considers when pushing forward with development projects.

More : Development chief defends cost of artificial islands - RTHK


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish for Chinese projects we could just make it a forum rule to use the Latinized Chinese names instead of these horrific English translations.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Up to 210,000 residential flats to be provided on Kau Yi Chau Artificial Islands*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 20, 2022

The Development Bureau released a proposal for developing the Kau Yi Chau Artificial Island project on Tuesday, announcing three artificial islands of 1000 hectares would be built to provide 190,000 to 210,000 residential flats and accommodate up to 55,000 people.

The project will consist of three islands, with islands A and B of about 380 hectares and island C will be as large as 240 hectares. A Y-shaped sea channel will separate the islands.

The islands, which were developed based on the concept of a "15-minute neighbourhood", said the government, will be divided into residential and core commercial districts, offering around 270,000 positions for work.

More : Up to 210,000 residential flats to be provided on Kau Yi Chau Artificial Islands


----------

